# Windows Media Player--&gt; grünes Bild



## Hawk2411 (24. Oktober 2006)

*Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*

Moin zusammen,
neulich hab ich meinen PC formatiert und immer wenn ich nu mitm Media Player nen Film anschauen will, zeigt er nur ein grünes Bild. Die Suchleiste läuft und Ton hab ich auch.
Weiß wer was da faul ist???


----------



## Trinomicom (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> neulich hab ich meinen PC formatiert und immer wenn ich nu mitm Media Player nen Film anschauen will, zeigt er nur ein grünes Bild. Die Suchleiste läuft und Ton hab ich auch.
> Weiß wer was da faul ist???


Haste nen Codec installiert bzw. mal nen anderen Player versucht?


----------



## Hawk2411 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				Trinomicom am 24.10.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab  son paar divx codecs installiert; bei anderen playern ist genau das gleiche:grün.
Könnte es an den codecs liegen?


----------



## Trinomicom (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Trinomicom am 24.10.2006 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann könnte es entweder an dem Codec oder an dem Videofile liegen....Haste das prob bei anderen Filmen auch?
Deinstallier ma den alten codec und such dir ma ein aktuelles Codecpack...
Sry, hab grad keine Seite bei der Hand...Musste selber ma suchen...


----------



## Eniman (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*

Versuche mal eine neuere Version des WMP zu installieren...
WMP10 oder WMP11b.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/Browse.aspx?displaylang=en&categoryid=4

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es wirkt, da es bei anderen Playern auch so ist, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Hawk2411 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*

Ich glaub ich hab zeimlich aktuelle codecs (vers. 6.4 )-Bei allen filmen passiert das gleiche. 
WMP 10 hab ich auch schon neuinstalliert


----------



## onliner (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich hab zeimlich aktuelle codecs (vers. 6.4 )-Bei allen filmen passiert das gleiche.
> WMP 10 hab ich auch schon neuinstalliert


Dann versuch mal diesen Player:
Xenorate

und am besten diesen Skin
windows_media.xskz

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Hawk2411 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				onliner am 24.10.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, danke. Werd ich ma probieren


----------



## Hawk2411 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*

Hmpf...Grün  

Aber mal was anderes: Immer wenn ich nen Film starte kommt so ne einblendung 
"Splendid Video Enhancement Technology" powered by Ausus, also irgendwas mit der GraKa oder dem Mainboard. 
kann da was sein?


----------



## Hawk2411 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				Hawk2411 am 24.10.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf...Grün
> 
> Aber mal was anderes: Immer wenn ich nen Film starte kommt so ne einblendung
> "Splendid Video Enhancement Technology" powered by Ausus, also irgendwas mit der GraKa oder dem Mainboard.
> kann da was sein?


*push*


----------



## MoinIhrLuschen (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*

Geh mal auf´n Desktop-rechts klick-Eigenschaften-Einstellungen-Erweitert-dann oben im Reiter Deine Graka suchen-im Graka Menü dann auf Farbkorrektur u. dort die Einstellung "Farbänderung anwenden auf" Alle einstellen. Dann noch weiter unten im selben Menüpunkt die Einstellung "Farbprofil" auf erweiterter Modus setzen, auf übernehmen u. dann sollte es funzen    !


----------



## butt3rkeks (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				MoinIhrLuschen am 26.10.2006 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal auf´n Desktop-rechts klick-Eigenschaften-Einstellungen-Erweitert-dann oben im Reiter Deine Graka suchen-im Graka Menü dann auf Farbkorrektur u. dort die Einstellung "Farbänderung anwenden auf" Alle einstellen. Dann noch weiter unten im selben Menüpunkt die Einstellung "Farbprofil" auf erweiterter Modus setzen, auf übernehmen u. dann sollte es funzen    !


Du könntest auch dieses Codec-Pack ausprobieren


----------



## Hawk2411 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Windows Media Player--> grünes Bild*



			
				butt3rkeks am 26.10.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> MoinIhrLuschen am 26.10.2006 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, nu funktionierts. Danke noch mal an alle!!!


----------

